# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  edision hybird light led

## picdev

καλησπέρα στα μαστόρια ,
περνάω στο ψητό έχω μια εγκατάσταση με 4o πλο lnb που πιανει digea, ολα δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Πήρα τωρα εναν edision hybrid lite led και προσπαθώ να του κανω το update του soft net αλλά δεν μου αναγνωρίζει το usb, το εκανα φορματ σε fat32 και ntfs αλλά τιποτα.
Υπάρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος να βάλω χειροκίνητα τον δορυφόρο ?ή να κανω καπως update ?

----------


## her

Οχι. Δοκίμασε άλλο usb. Καμια φορά δεν ταιριάζει.

----------


## picdev

εβαλα αλλο φλασακι, το ειδε  κανονικα, πάτησα αναβάθμηση λογισμικού και λιστα καναλιών.
Μετά το γύρισα στο TV , αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενα επιλογή για τον eutelsat όπως ειχε ο προηγούμενος edision, ούτε στη λίστα καναλιών μου βγαζει κάτι

----------


## picdev

μάγκες γράψτε λάθος, ο δέκτης αυτός δεν ειναι δορυφορικός οπως βλέπω :Lol: 
πως την πάτησα έτσι, τον ειχα πάρει πέρυσι και δεν τον ειχα εγκαταστήσει  :Lol: 

αυτοί εδώ παίζουν όλοι με digea ?

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/1791/Doryfor...html?o=edision

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν πήρα έναν δέκτη commander 8500 hd, όνομα και πράμα . Απ ότι είδα δεν έχει δορυφόρο eutelsat 3b αλλά μόνο 3a, έχει διάφορα ? Το συγκρίνω μέναν δεκτή που είναι στο ίδιο lnb και αυτός είναι ρυθμισμένος στο 3b

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## her

Οχι δεν εχει διαφορά. Οι συχνότητες μονο σε ενδιαφέρουν

----------


## picdev

Ξέρεις να μου πεις ποιον αναμεταδότη να ρυθμίσω ?
Θα πάω να κοιτάξω τα καλώδια , πάντως από το ίδιο lnb άλλοι δέκτες παίζουν κανονικά 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## her

frequency    12702            H                symbol rate  13960
Alpha
Ant1
Art
Etv

frequency    12720            H                symbol rate  13960
Macedonia TV
Mega Channel
Skai
Star Channel


frequency    12734            V                 symbol rate    16751
ERT 1
ERT 2
ERT 3
ERT HD
Vouli


Σου βγάζει ότι δεν έχει σήμα ή ότι είναι κωδικοποιημένο;

----------

picdev (21-04-17)

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν κάτι έγινε και έφτιαξε , έβαλα ένα δέκτη που έπαιζε και μετά τον δικό μου και όλα οκ , μάλλον με το καλώδιο κάτι έφταιξε 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------

